# Insults/put downs



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> Nate, aren't you already used to constant fighting?
> 
> Does PTSD keep us out of the army? :shocked:
> 
> ...


Most say I'd be good at acting? I really don't know how I'd be at it. Also, how the hell are you; an aerobics instructor, own your own business, and teach at a University all at the same time? When the fuck do you sleep woman?


----------



## Gaminegirlie (Jul 31, 2010)

Don't question my Integrity...thats all i ask.

So what happens when the unfortunate soul does?

I tell them straight up. 'Say your goodbyes, 'cause until you learn not to question me
you won't be hearing from me'


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

NatetheGreat said:


> Most say I'd be good at acting? I really don't know how I'd be at it. Also, how the hell are you; an aerobics instructor, own your own business, and teach at a University all at the same time? When the fuck do you sleep woman?


I find the idea of "sleep" to be relative. It depends on what you mean by that. 

I'm also about to perform too. But I will take a bitty break from aerobics while I do that. I made my life so that if I have to take time off to perform I can do that.

I dunno. Would you like me to help design your life? I keep offering but you're so damn stubborn. :laughing:


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> I find the idea of "sleep" to be relative. It depends on what you mean by that.
> 
> I'm also about to perform too. But I will take a bitty break from aerobics while I do that. I made my life so that if I have to take time off to perform I can do that.
> 
> I dunno. Would you like me to help design your life? I keep offering but you're so damn stubborn. :laughing:


lol why the hell do other ENFP's always want to help you design your life and complete your life goals. I was just having a conversation with an ENFP room mate of mine just last night on this same subject.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

NatetheGreat said:


> lol why the hell do other ENFP's always want to help you design your life and complete your life goals. I was just having a conversation with an ENFP room mate of mine just last night on this same subject.


Because we live for it and it's fun. We are good at it too. roud:

I'll design your life if you design mine? :laughing:


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> Because we live for it and it's fun. We are good at it too. roud:
> 
> I'll design your life if you design mine? :laughing:


I guess that they don't call the ENFP "The mentor" for nothing. Your life already seems very well designed. You seem to be like the Martha Stewart of Life crafting.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

LOL I love how questions about NF oversensitivity always attracts T's. Presumably to show off how relatively 'tuff' they are. ;-p

My turn. No pansiness here. Why would people cry at criticism during lessons? That's the whole point of having a coach! Some do that screamo seargant thing, but that's just their style.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

God said:


> LOL I love how questions about NF oversensitivity always attracts T's. Presumably to show off how relatively 'tuff' they are. ;-p
> 
> My turn. No pansiness here. Why would people cry at criticism during lessons? That's the whole point of having a coach! Some do that screamo seargant thing, but that's just their style.


You wouldn't understand it unless you were an NF. It's like me asking you why you probably have a hard time expressing your emotions and feelings.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

God said:


> LOL I love how questions about NF oversensitivity always attracts T's. Presumably to show off how relatively 'tuff' they are. ;-p
> 
> My turn. No pansiness here. Why would people cry at criticism during lessons? That's the whole point of having a coach! Some do that screamo seargant thing, but that's just their style.


Will you sing for me? And if so, how soon? Modern technology allows us to arrange this very easily.

Have you ever had a voice lesson? If you haven't, why not?


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> Will you sing for me? And if so, how soon? Modern technology allows us to arrange this very easily.
> 
> Have you ever had a voice lesson? If you haven't, why not?


I used to sing in chorus a long while back, I'm not too bad actually.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> Will you sing for me? And if so, how soon? Modern technology allows us to arrange this very easily.
> 
> Have you ever had a voice lesson? If you haven't, why not?


Yes I have, and I've performed as well. Acting, comedy, operas. (local only, *not* Hollywood LOL) So believe me, I've had my criticism. And not always in a diplomatic way either. In one of my 1st singing lessons, I was told "That was hopelessly revolting.". And worse. LOL 

I never really cared, it kind of amused me when some of them lost their tempers. But it annoyed me when they merely expressed dissatisfaction w/o being specific. So I just bug them until they actually tell what/how to improve.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I can't deal with being insulted, harshly criticized or put down at all. It makes me shut down, or triggers my anxiety. There is no context in which it is acceptable or appropriate for a person to treat someone else that way. Before anyone tries to argue, please note that I will fight anyone who considers sensitivity a weakness. That, too, is intolerable and will not be excused.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

God said:


> Yes I have, and I've performed as well. Acting, comedy, operas. (local only, *not* Hollywood LOL) So believe me, I've had my criticism. And not always in a diplomatic way either. In one of my 1st singing lessons, I was told "That was hopelessly revolting.". And worse. LOL
> 
> I never really cared, it kind of amused me when some of them lost their tempers. But it annoyed me when they merely expressed dissatisfaction w/o being specific. So I just bug them until they actually tell what/how to improve.


Okay, I wasn't really asking for your resume, but thank you.

What I would like to know is if you will sing for me? It was a very serious question. Would you let me hear you sing? 

Also, I've never had a person lose their temper at me when coaching. That's a tad bit childish and I wouldn't pay someone to do that. Unprofessional. 

"Hopelessly revolting" is a subjective comment and sounds like it's coming from an amateur because they didn't focus on technique. How does "hopelessly revolting" help a student? That is not a true critique. I'm skeptical about critiquing that happens at a local level. I've seen local productions. Also, I worry people think the profession is anything like Amercian Idol. It's not. 

Anyway, I digress. That's great that you have a performance background. Please answer my question: will you sing for me? I would like to hear you. I would like your response as soon as possible. We could go right now on voice chat.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> Okay, I wasn't really asking for your resume, but thank you.
> 
> What I would like to know is if you will sing for me? It was a very serious question. Would you let me hear you sing?
> 
> ...


Hey lady, I was just answering your question. And no, I will not sing for you. Is it relevant?


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

God said:


> Hey lady, I was just answering your question. And no, I will not sing for you. Is it relevant?


Why won't you sing for me? I won't even charge you. It can be brief. And yes it is very relevant.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> Why won't you sing for me? I won't even charge you. It can be brief. And yes it is very relevant.


you didn't answer *my* question: Is it relevant? If so, how? If not, glad to hear your interest. I'll try to get you a discount the next time I'm doing a show. Nighty night.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

God said:


> you didn't answer *my* question: Is it relevant? If so, how? If not, glad to hear your interest. I'll try to get you a discount the next time I'm doing a show. Nighty night.


I answered your question and said it was very relevant and I also asked you why you won't sing for me? Can you answer my question first before you start asking me all kinds of questions again.

I am curious your reason for not wanting to sing for me? That is all. And I'd prefer an honest answer.


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

:S I'm in high school. Rumors and shit talk are normal. However, it is NOT normal to have had every insult in the book thrown at you (these are quoted verbatim but don't include the commentary on the rumors about my personal life):


I don't know what makes you so stupid, but it works.
You're an annoying little bitch. I really don't like you. You think you're so witty and smart, but you're just a cocky whore.
Did the school therapist make you normal yet?
How does it feel knowing that you've lost all your friends because you're a bitch?
What do you find so amusing about making others' lives horrible?
Seriously, who are these people leaving you nice comments? Is it just you trying to make yourself look good?
Why do you think you're so "superior" to others? Just because you go to that other school doesn't mean you're above everyone else. That place is for gifted children, which you clearly are not.

:sad:

Every time I think about this influx of hate comments, I get that lump in my throat again.

The person who has undergone existential depression at age ten and contemplated suicide in middle school is quite possibly the farthest thing from cocky imaginable.

I'm just thankful that I know who cares about me and that in five out of my six classes next year, my peers and teacher take me seriously. Better yet, I'm thankful that high school is almost over.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> I answered your question and said it was very relevant and I also asked you why you won't sing for me? Can you answer my question first before you start asking me all kinds of questions again.
> 
> I am curious your reason for not wanting to sing for me? That is all. And I'd prefer an honest answer.


You never even said that it _was_ relevant to the thread, much less how so. Quote the part(s) where you did, please. "Serious" =/= Relevant. 

I'll humor you anyway: I don't want to sing for you because I don't want or need to. An illogical question begets an equally stupid answer.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

God said:


> Hey lady, I was just answering your question. And no, I will not sing for you. * Is it relevant?*





pinkrasputin said:


> Why won't you sing for me? I won't even charge you. It can be brief. * And yes it is very relevant.*


Did you miss this? I think you must have. I answered your question right away. 



God said:


> You never even said that it _was_ relevant to the thread, much less how so. Quote the part(s) where you did, please. "Serious" =/= Relevant.
> 
> I'll humor you anyway: I don't want to sing for you because I don't want or need to. *An illogical question begets an equally stupid answer.*


"An illogical question begets an equally stupid answer."? Well you are not very clever at covering up the fact that you called my question "stupid". And calm down. There is no need to get emotional and take things to that level. 

In addition, in order for you to go there with the "stupid" reference and the fact that you are avoiding answering the question about why you don't wish to sing for me, I already know what it is that I need to know: You fear criticism.

You judged others for "crying" at criticism and implied it was more of an NF trait. You even said "no pansiness here" but you really couldn't back it up. When it comes to singing, you remained in your safe bubble. You told us stories about "not caring" if someone coached you and gave you criticism, but you left them exactly as that: stories. 

I see no difference between you and any other type when it comes to being sensitive. You are not immune to taking criticism personally. I haven't seen where you are above anyone else in that manner. Matter of fact, I see how instead of "going for it", you closed up and protected yourself. You got paranoid, and you started to attack. But under no circumstances did you dare to take a risk.

The human voice is very personally tied to the human's level of confidence. I can hear many ways in which a person "closes up" or hides even in their speaking voice. The vocal instrument is unlike any other other instrument for this reason. It is very much tied to one's personality and there is nothing for you to hide behind. Only you can stand in the way of opening up and releasing your full voice. My teacher used to say that when you sing correctly "It feels like you are running naked down Mainstreet". And out of fear, many people try to sing or run down Mainstreet with their 'bra and panties still on" out of protection. It's very vulnerable and many,many people hide their voice out of fear. It is the reason why you can barely hear a shy, unconfident person when they speak. Many people hide their voice. There are even people who get paid to sing, yet you can hear how they still close their throats and hide. All the while taking the public's money until they get a vocal nodule and can't perform anymore.

It's easy to tell if a person is truly confident in their voice (aka "themselves"). They open up and sing for you at the drop of a hat. They don't ask questions. They are not skeptical. And if they haven't had training, these are the most trainable singers. I can't teach people who still care what other's think about them. If they come to me like that, I have to immediately get them to quit it. They should be able do hold their ground, open up and let go regardless of who or what walks into the room or asks them. 

With you, I am even twice as shocked you resisted so much, especially since you gave me your performing back ground. That's really interesting. 

I've had people sing for me on the spot when I've asked. One person on this forum, never had a singing lesson in his life but he showed the sort of confidence that could take him very far, had he chose to study voice.. It was as if he wanted to sing for me. He wasn't a singer but he sang a couple of songs for me. No one had every said anything about his voice before, whether it was "good" or "bad", etc.. He had no performing history and he didn't care. He opened and just let go. Which is really what singing is about: not hiding and having the guts to share your true, natural voice unhindered by your fears or creative ways of hiding it. This particular person wasn't insecure and didn't ask questions or get paranoid. He believed in himself, didn't care what other's thought, and didn't get scared about why I asked to sing for me. He just had fun singing for me. Now that is confidence. :wink:

My point simply is this: People in glass house shouldn't throw stones. We are all human :wink:

I'm done. No need to respond. I'm going to go and get me a bagel. :happy:


----------

